

Left for dead: the mysterious disease killing thousands in Central America - sir_kitty
http://www.theverge.com/2014/2/7/5389084/chronic-kidney-disease-sugar-cane-workers-central-america

======
memracom
What if this is caused by consuming too much sugar? After all it seems to
target sugar field workers.

Of course it could also be pesticide residues but what if consuming too much
sugar makes things worse? What if sugar is actually POISONOUS?

That would explain why my field medecine guide suggests putting sugar in a
wound to prevent infection. Sugar kills the bacteria. Sugar kills?

